# Police Officer Travis P. Murphy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Travis P. Murphy

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Phoenix Police Department
Arizona*
End of Watch: Wednesday, May 26, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, May 26, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Travis Murphy was shot and killed when he confronted a suspect had led officers on a short pursuit at approximately 1:00 am.

The suspect had eluded the officers after turning off his lights and fleeing at a high rate of speed. Several minutes later dispatchers received reports that a man was seen attempting to hide a vehicle under a tarp at a vacant home. Officer Murphy, along with several officers, responded to the scene and started searching for the man on foot.

Officer Murphy encountered the suspect and was shot. Other officers immediately placed him in a patrol car and took him to St. Joseph's Hospital, where he succumbed to his wounds a short time later.

The suspect was taken into custody after being found hiding in a nearby shed.

Officer Murphy is survived by his wife, 2-year-old daughter, and 2-week-old child.
Agency Contact Information
Phoenix Police Department
620 W. Washington Street
Phoenix, AZ 85003

Phone: (602) 262-7626

_*Please contact the Phoenix Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Brother


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Rest easy, Officer Murphy.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Murphy.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

RIP Brother. Why is it so frequent that the officer killed in the line of duty has a young infant. Prayers for your family.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Murphy.


----------

